# Congrats to newly promoted kenpoists in Temecula, CA, and Auckland, NZ



## kenpoduk (Oct 8, 2008)

_Howdy, gentlemen...and ladies. I'm posting this on behalf of my teacher, Mr. Dwyane McGee._ 



Kia'Ora-hello,

Just got back from my other home, New Zealand, where I was kickin' it with (and ceremoniously kicking) truly my Kenpo Whana-Family 4 Life. Thank you for the awesome time, Mateys. 

Just want to also say I've enjoyed recently testing and promoting my students in Auckland and in my new family in Temecula, CA. I am extremely proud of y'all! My new Temecula Kenpo family might be small but we're mighty  emphasizing quality, passion and little politics, which equates to integrity, and that is what South-Pacific Kenpo Family strives for.

Congratulations to my Whana-Family

*Auckland, NZ*

Alysha Kerin --1st Brown
Adam Latoa -- Green
Kevin Elima -- Purple

Also the young Men at the Kidz @ Risk Program


*Temecula, CA*

Felipe Cuerial -- Orange
Wyatt Young -- Orange
Jessica Young -- Orange
Mary J. Diaz -- Yellow (<--- hey, that's me! :0)



Full Salute,
The Mad Stuntman
Dwyane McGee
South-Pacific Kenpo Family

P.S. We'll be posting photos and videos later.


http://www.americankenpo.co.nz/
http://www.myspace.com/SouthPacificKenpoFamily


_Extra full salute,_
_mary j. diaz_
_http://www.myspace.com/deadpanhandling_


----------



## stickarts (Oct 8, 2008)

congrats!


----------

